# growth on dog's nose



## laser13906 (Jan 29, 2012)

My 2 1/2 year old Treeing Walker Coonhound has a growth on her nose. It started from nothing only 2-3 months ago. Any ideas on what it could be?

Photo taken today attached.

Thx, - Matt


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I would see a vet for sure. They will most likely aspirate the lump to see if it is something you should be concerned about.


----------



## laser13906 (Jan 29, 2012)

Well we took Lark to the vet and were told that she probably has a histiocytoma. These benign growths are not uncommon in young dogs. They rubbed a microscope slide on her lump and determined that there were no mast cells. The vet gave us some steroid ointment to apply twice a day. The vet said that histiocytomas usually go away in a few months. Surgery for Lark to remove this one was not recommended because of its location. We are happy to know it doesn't seem to be anything serious!


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for updating. That's good news. I'm glad it's nothing serious.


----------



## BOOGAANDBAXTER (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, 
I just saw the pic of your dogs nose - and it looks exactly like my dog had. 

We were told the same thing - same deal. 

We ended up having an operation for another issue on Friday and they said they would take it out 'just to be safe' but it was actually almosy gone. Over the last year it kept coming and going so we thought nothing of it until the vet rang back today to advise it is Mast cell Tumor. Thankfully grade 1 so we are off to see the Oncologist tomorrow to inf out more but he will need to have more removed. 

Needless to say after the vet advice we had been given, that was the last thing I was expecting. We were told a number of times, its probably fine and dont remove it becuase of the location. Now he will have to have much more than that removed. I dont know the extent of it until we meet with specialist tomorrow. 

Please get it out, just to be sure, vets do not have 100% accurancy when performing a visual nor can they be sure that it will not turn into something more. 

I dont mean to scare you I just wish that I had it removed earlier. 

good luck


----------

